# Anyone done any RCI exchanges?



## Serina (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has done any of the RCI exchanges thru Disney. If so, where did you go and how did you like the resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you talking about exchanging INTO Disney or OUT OF Disney?  

Because of the cost of Disney points, I don't think very many people deposit them in RCI.  It's kind of like depositing your Mercedes in a pool of Chevy's!  

*Threads about RCI and DVC*


----------



## rhonda (Apr 5, 2010)

Serina,

I own DVC and have completed at least a handful of RCI exchanges -- but not using my DVC points.  If you are researching the _process_ -- I'm sure folks here can describe the process even w/out first hand experience.  If you are researching _destinations_ you've come to a great place using the TUG reviews to answer "_where did you go and how did you like it?_"  The reviews are organized by resort, newest review on the top, may include photos and often give very good insight on conditions, activities, etc.


----------



## Serina (Apr 5, 2010)

We own DVC and I'm researching possible ways to utilize RCI to go to other resorts thruout the US and beyond (I was familiar with II but RCI is a whole new world). I will check the area you mentioned that showed the resort reviews that have been posted. Thanks. 

Without using DVC points, how can DVC owners "exchange" into other resorts via RCI?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 5, 2010)

Serina said:


> Without using DVC points, how can DVC owners "exchange" into other resorts via RCI?


Sorry, I should have expanded the thought, "... I use _other timeshare_ for my RCI exchanges."  I have three different timeshare that trade directly through RCI -- and enjoy using an individual-level membership (compared to DVC's _corporate_ membership) with RCI for running exchange searches.

Link to Review Databases -> http://www.tug2.net/reviews.shtml


----------



## JudyS (Apr 6, 2010)

I am also a DVC owner who owns other timeshares as well. I would not trade my DVC points through RCI. Virtually everything they have there would be a big trade down. 

You could buy a timeshare just for trading (on the resale market, that is!), or you could rent out your DVC points and use them to rent a hotel/timeshare that you want.  Either would probably be much more cost-effective than depositing your DVC points with RCI.


----------



## Holly (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of RCI but I disagree with your statement about EVERYTHING being a big trade down.  I'm not a DCV owner, but have used RCI to get some good trades like:
Morritts Grand
Hilton's in Hawaii
Smuggler's Notch in Summer

I agree that you can get to these places in a more cost-effective manner than using DVC, and I certainly have done that.  However, I wouldn't call everything in RCI a big trade down from DVC.

Many people, especially people that I've met that own DVC, bought DVC for ease of use and to be assured that they can go to Disney and stay on property when they want to...not necessarily to save money.  

For a straight $ to $ comparison, for RCI to make sense for a DVC owner you will need to plan at least a year in advance.  If you do that, you should be able to go where you want to go with one caveat.  If someone doesn't deposit it, it's not there for you to trade into.  So if you are looking for Christmas week in Vail there is a good chance that it won't happen.




JudyS said:


> I am also a DVC owner who owns other timeshares as well. I would not trade my DVC points through RCI. Virtually everything they have there would be a big trade down.
> 
> You could buy a timeshare just for trading (on the resale market, that is!), or you could rent out your DVC points and use them to rent a hotel/timeshare that you want.  Either would probably be much more cost-effective than depositing your DVC points with RCI.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 6, 2010)

Holly said:


> I'm not a big fan of RCI but I disagree with your statement about EVERYTHING being a big trade down.  I'm not a DCV owner, but have used RCI to get some good trades like:
> Morritts Grand
> Hilton's in Hawaii
> Smuggler's Notch in Summer
> ...



The resorts you listed are about it imho. The problem is that DVC really seems to be pushing RCI right now, was featured in the latest webcast that was just put out, that I forgot to watch again. Plus from the newbies showing up on the DIS boards, seems like the guides are really pushing trading right now. 

 When we bought in in 96 the exchanging via II was not pushed so much(luckily our guide has non-DVC ts experience via his bil and gave us a quick exchanging for dummies lesson during our tour).

When we did the tour, Disney internal exchanges were mentioned far more than II. That would be Disney Cruises, other Disney parks.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 6, 2010)

Holly said:


> I'm not a big fan of RCI but I disagree with your statement about EVERYTHING being a big trade down.  I'm not a DCV owner, but have used RCI to get some good trades like:
> Morritts Grand
> Hilton's in Hawaii
> Smuggler's Notch in Summer...


I didn't say that EVERYTHING was a big trade down, just that most trades ("virtually everything") were. 

It also depends somewhat on what you consider a trade down. DVC units are very hard to obtain, requiring either a strong trader or a lot of money.  Yet, some things that DVC considers premium trades, costing huge amounts of DVC points, can be obtained even with weak non-DVC traders.  For example, the Grand Mayans cost a huge amount of DVC points to book, yet I was able to trade into the Grand Mayan Rivera Maya for February 2010 using a blue (REALLY blue -- early January) 1-bedroom, last minute deposit from a dumpty old resort in inland Texas. (The trade was made 2 years ago during a bulk space banking.)  I figure anything that I could have gotten with my crummy Texas blue week is a trade down from DVC.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 6, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> The resorts you listed are about it imho. The problem is that DVC really seems to be pushing RCI right now, was featured in the latest webcast that was just put out, that I forgot to watch again. Plus from the newbies showing up on the DIS boards, seems like the guides are really pushing trading right now.



I noticed that in the webcast, too, that DVC is pushing RCI exchanges. I read a post on a popular DVC board where someone was wanting to trade into Wyndham on Waikiki beach.  I didn't have the heart to post that I bought Wyndham points resale for $26.00 on Ebay and have a better chance at that Waikiki trip than they do with a $20,000 plus DVC purchase. 

Serina, if I were you, I'd rent out those DVC points. More than likely you'll have money left over to buy your flights and sightseeing activities, too, with what you can rent your DVC points for.  I like redweek.com for timeshare rentals from owners.  

Since we can travel off season, I like II and RCI's cash rentals (Getaways/Extra Vacations/Last Calls). After owning DVC points for a few years, I bought a cheap resale lock-off week that was dual affiliated with RCI and II - it opened up endless possibilities for travel for us at great prices. 

In RCI these are the resorts I like:   Waterside by Spinnaker in Hilton Head, Club Intrawest at Destin, FL, and the Smoky Mountain Wyndham in Pigeon Forge, TN (where I bought my Wyndham points resale).  I also like Hilton Grand Vacation Club which trades in RCI.  I would consider the Manhattan Club a great trade using DVC points. There are also a few older Marriott's still with RCI - Monarch on Hilton Head comes to mind.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 6, 2010)

littlestar said:


> I noticed that in the webcast, too, that DVC is pushing RCI exchanges. I read a post on a popular DVC board where someone was wanting to trade into Wyndham on Waikiki beach.  I didn't have the heart to post that I bought Wyndham points resale for $26.00 on Ebay and have a better chance at that Waikiki trip than they do with a $20,000 plus DVC purchase.
> 
> Serina, if I were you, I'd rent out those DVC points. More than likely you'll have money left over to buy your flights and sightseeing activities, too, with what you can rent your DVC points for.  I like redweek.com for timeshare rentals from owners.
> 
> ...



I'd add the Royal Dunes in HHI to the list.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 6, 2010)

> DVC is pushing RCI exchanges.


This has been going on for well over a year---and I think before the changeover to RCI.  My sense: DVD believes that the hard-core Disneyana market (the people who would spend every vacation day they ever had at a Disney park) is starting to run dry.  There were a lot of people in that market that have bought in over the history of the program, but eventually, the existing group will either have bought in or passed.  

If that's true, DVD is now at "natural demand" for that segment with just the new families that happen to decide Disney is their one true love.  To continue their current rate of growth they need to change their marketing message to appeal to people who aren't going to Disney every year, but maybe every once in a while, but they want to go to other places too.  And make no mistake, the Parks & Resorts segment of TWDC is positively addicted to DVD's bottom-line performance.

In the grand scheme of developer purchases, you could do worse than buying Disney if you plan to trade more than once in a blue moon.  You're certainly better off than the folks buying in at Bonnet Creek for the same kind of money just down the street.  It's not a *smart* idea, but it's not the *worst possible* idea.

Serina: there's nothing inherently wrong with using RCI from time to time, but it's not a very efficient use of your points.  In most cases, you'd be better off renting your points out, using the proceeds to rent what you want, and enjoying the leftover cash.  That takes a bit of work, but the folks here at TUG are timeshare hobbyists and generally don't think twice about putting in the time.  Depending on where you are on the "time/money" curve, you might be in a different space.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 6, 2010)

bnoble said:


> This has been going on for well over a year---and I think before the changeover to RCI.  My sense: DVD believes that the hard-core Disneyana market (the people who would spend every vacation day they ever had at a Disney park) is starting to run dry.  There were a lot of people in that market that have bought in over the history of the program, but eventually, the existing group will either have bought in or passed.
> 
> If that's true, DVD is now at "natural demand" for that segment with just the new families that happen to decide Disney is their one true love.  To continue their current rate of growth they need to change their marketing message to appeal to people who aren't going to Disney every year, but maybe every once in a while, but they want to go to other places too.  And make no mistake, the Parks & Resorts segment of TWDC is positively addicted to DVD's bottom-line performance.
> 
> ...



I remember being surprised when we did a tour with DVC in the 1990s that they seemed to be pushing trades through RCI at that time as well.  So it is probably not a new phenomenon.  Maybe RCI contractually requires better placement than II in the sales material?  -- Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2010)

RCI is renting scads of inventory for Disney, or at least that is how it appears.  So if Disney can get rental income through RCI, they want to get more and more to RCI to rent.  That is how I see the push, but I could be wrong, and maybe the inventory goes directly to the exchange pool.  

RCI doesn't care about their exchange product anymore, in my opinion.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 6, 2010)

In at least DVC's case, the rental inventory is separate from the timeshare exchange inventory---it comes from inventory that Disney already controls and can rent freely.  There are several sources of such inventory: points that Disney owns directly (either they have never been sold, have been foreclosed, or ROFR'd); points Members have exchanged for "Disney-internal" exchange options (Disney-owned hotels at WDW and DLR, Adventures by Disney, Disney Cruise Line); and breakage inventory (<60 days from check-in).

The two inventory pools are managed by separate IT systems, and this is exposed in RCI.  To sign up for Magical Express with an exchange, you call DVC Member Services---the body that manages all "Member-point" inventory.  To set up Magical Express with a rental, you use a website managed by DRC/CRO---the body that manages all "Disney rental" inventory.

I would assume that the affiliation agreement flatly forbids RCI from renting DVC deposits at cut rate.  The last thing Mickey wants is competition for his very successful rental business.


----------



## icydog (Apr 15, 2010)

bnoble said:


> This has been going on for well over a year---and I think before the changeover to RCI.  My sense: DVD believes that the hard-core Disneyana market (the people who would spend every vacation day they ever had at a Disney park) is starting to run dry.  There were a lot of people in that market that have bought in over the history of the program, but eventually, the existing group will either have bought in or passed.
> 
> If that's true, DVD is now at "natural demand" for that segment with just the new families that happen to decide Disney is their one true love.  To continue their current rate of growth they need to change their marketing message to appeal to people who aren't going to Disney every year, but maybe every once in a while, but they want to go to other places too.  And make no mistake, the Parks & Resorts segment of TWDC is positively addicted to DVD's bottom-line performance.
> 
> ...



 I do not think that Disney is making a wise choice in pushing RCI down member's throats. I also do not believe that people buy into DVC to trade for anything else. I think the cost of the program and the high maintenance fees make anything else a step down. Plus the type of resorts we have, with all the amenities from the Disney World Resort in general from the lakes, to the pools, to the restaurants, to the ambience, to the entertainment, to the parks and I could go on and on, but all these things within a stone's throw of any DVC resort make it head and shoulders a winner in the timeshare arena. That's why no one wants to trade out and DVC will figure it out in a short while as well.

Do I think DVC has devalued their timeshares with the inception of RCI as a trading partner? Yes, I do. Do I think they have shot themselves in the foot. Again, I say, yes I do!!


----------



## Serina (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wondering...did you feel the same way when DVC was affiliated with II instead of RCI? (not worth trading etc?)


----------



## icydog (Apr 15, 2010)

Serina said:


> Just wondering...did you feel the same way when DVC was affiliated with II instead of RCI? (not worth trading etc?)



Not as much because of resorts like the Four Seasons, Harborside, the Hyatts in Key West and Vail, the Westins, a couple of resorts in Cancun, many of the Marriotts etc. These were all comparable value and worth a trade


----------



## Amy (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm another DVC owner who will never use my DVC points to exchange via RCI.  My cost for the number of points to get 1 or 2BRs via RCI is high and there are few timeshares via RCI that would be cost-equivalent in my view.  Moreover, I own much less expensive non-DVC timeshares that trade via RCI and those timeshares are terrific traders that can get me into basically anything I want via RCI (that is not excluded via 1-4 rules); those other timeshares "see" DVCs all the time, too.  

Even if I were to sell all of my other RCI-affiliated timeshares tomorrow, and I wanted to visit another timeshare, I would still not use my DVC points for an exchange via RCI.  I would, instead, either arrange for a direct exchange with another owner, probably an owner of an II-affiliated resort like Marriott, Starwood, etc., one which I consider to be equivalent from a cost-perspective.  If I were interested in an RCI-affiliated resort, I would rent my DVC points and use the cash to rent a week at that resort (which would mean I'll have $$ leftover).


----------



## Culli (Apr 16, 2010)

Serina said:


> Just wondering...did you feel the same way when DVC was affiliated with II instead of RCI? (not worth trading etc?)



I did as I have much cheaper options that I got for next to nothing and much cheaper MFs than using DVC for either RCI or II.  I think people are crazy for using their DVC pts for anything but WDW or WDL, unless you are in a use it or lose type deal.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is on the same subject, but I traded a non Disney timeshare through RCI and was offered the Disney Resort at Vero Beach, which I will be going to in a few weeks. I do not own a Disney Vacation Club timeshare week. TerryC


----------



## janej (Apr 20, 2010)

I did not know any details of the DVC RCI trade until yesterday when I received the new vacation planner.  I was shocked.  My 216 annual points is only enough for a one-bedroom low season exchange.  An one bedroom high season would cost 600 points.  Who has that kind of points?  600 points is more than enough to get a 2 bedroom high season in DVC.  For example, BCV Christmas week 2 bedroom would cost 470 points. 

I seriously doubt the DVC weeks we found in RCI are offered by members.  A 2 bedroom high season exchange would cost 900 points, that is not even premium resorts.  For premium presorts, it is 1200 points.  Will DVC really deposit 1200 points worth of vacation weeks to RCI for such as exchange?  It is like asking DVC members to put in 3-5 weeks of vacations time for one week in return.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 20, 2010)

janej,

Take a look at page 129 of the new planner instead of page 131. DVC points for most RCI Weekly exchanges are 160 points for 1BR high season and 270 points for 2BR high season.  The points you reference are for the higher end 'Signature Selections' exchanges.


----------



## Culli (Apr 20, 2010)

janej said:


> I did not know any details of the DVC RCI trade until yesterday when I received the new vacation planner.  I was shocked.  My 216 annual points is only enough for a one-bedroom low season exchange.  An one bedroom high season would cost 600 points.  Who has that kind of points?  600 points is more than enough to get a 2 bedroom high season in DVC.  For example, BCV Christmas week 2 bedroom would cost 470 points.
> 
> I seriously doubt the DVC weeks we found in RCI are offered by members.  A 2 bedroom high season exchange would cost 900 points, that is not even premium resorts.  For premium presorts, it is 1200 points.  Will DVC really deposit 1200 points worth of vacation weeks to RCI for such as exchange?  It is like asking DVC members to put in 3-5 weeks of vacations time for one week in return.





rhonda said:


> janej,
> 
> Take a look at page 129 of the new planner instead of page 131. DVC points for most RCI Weekly exchanges are 160 points for 1BR high season and 270 points for 2BR high season.  The points you reference are for the higher end 'Signature Selections' exchanges.



This is why some of us DVC owners preach use your very expensive DVC pts for WDW/WDL DVC only.  Buy a cheap good trading TS, RCI pts or something else for going to other places.  Trading DVC is just too darn expensive.


----------

